# Lost Paddle on Pinnacle Rock



## yourrealdad (May 25, 2004)

Lost Werner powerhouse straght shaft on the Pinnacle Rock section of the Ark. No name nor number. It was a student of mine's paddle so show some love for the kiddies if you find it. Since he can't buy the beer I'll pony up a 12er.
Thanks,
Kevin

970-217-2166
or The Mountain Shop 970-493-5720


----------

